# analogs packages



## lucas1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Good day.

python3-mysql
python3-PyMySQL
net-snmp-utils

this packages from CentOS 8.

Tell me their analogs in FreeBSD.
In order not to install too much.


----------



## forquare (Nov 18, 2021)

I think databases/py-mysql-connector-python or databases/py-mysqlclient
databases/py-pymysql
I believe net-mgmt/net-snmp
I'd recommend checking out FreshPorts to find packages as they have a great search utility.


----------



## lucas1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks.

This I want to run Observium on FreeBSD.
Someone has it on FreeBSD?
There are questions, but their Discord channel they told me not support FreeBSD.


----------



## forquare (Nov 18, 2021)

You mean net-mgmt/observium?


----------



## lucas1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## forquare (Nov 18, 2021)

For pretty much anything I want to run on FreeBSD, I check FreshPorts to see if there's already a Port/Package for it.  
Many people have already ported so much software, even if the official project doesn't support FreeBSD.


----------



## lucas1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Probably I will clarify.
I have installed already.
First with from packages, then updated from their website.
Generally successful, but there are several errors when using.
And of course it's wonderful.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

lucas1 said:


> … from packages,



Which flavour? 

<https://www.freshports.org/net-mgmt/observium#flavors>



lucas1 said:


> then updated from their website.
> 
> Generally successful, but there are several errors when using. …


----------



## lucas1 (Nov 23, 2021)

*Package flavors* (<flavor>: <package>)

php74: observium-php74

pkg install observium-php74 - It didn't install.  Suddenly.

But I will check pkg info.

The version is outdated, so I updated it.

Actually, the error is only here stayed:

XML parsing error: root element not found 
Address: https://observium2.....com/map.php?device=5&format=svg Line 1, character 1: 

this switch-ports-map.


----------

